# Who's the next mod to go?



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

In light of the recent events who's the next mod to go? I think it's 50/50 between jnrjr79 and King Joseus


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Who wants some action on it? Will the name stay red? It's a tough call!


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

gotta love e-drama


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz, before you go, can you huddle with your sportsbook connections and give us a notion of how we can handicap this sort of thing?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Who wants some action on it? Will the name stay red? It's a tough call!


I'll put 1,000 Credits on jnrjr79


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think the smart money is on* sham. *


:biggrin:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i think the smart money is on* sham. *
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


heheheh. :whistling:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i think the smart money is on* sham. *
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Sham has a very nice board of his own. One that BBB.net would envy in many ways. Maybe we should all transport ourselves to Shamsports.com in the future.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Sham has a very nice board of his own. One that BBB.net would envy in many ways. Maybe we should all transport ourselves to Shamsports.com in the future.


I really can't bring myself to say that recruiting of any and all types is forbidden here.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McBulls said:


> Sham has a very nice board of his own. One that BBB.net would envy in many ways. Maybe we should all transport ourselves to Shamsports.com in the future.


I second that notion.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham is a very, very, very busy young man these days.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

narek said:


> Sham is a very, very, very busy young man these days.


Busy with what?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rwj333 said:


> Busy with what?


I heard he got some cosmetic work done and ever since the ladies have been all over him like white on rice :angel:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

narek said:


> Sham is a very, very, very busy young man these days.


Good for him! My impression was the opposite a few months ago.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

why didn't my abrupt retirement cause all this furor?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> why didn't my abrupt retirement cause all this furor?


Can you put me in your pie club? :angel:



I think Krstic All Star has lost the green from his username BTW. So maybe he's next to go.:sadbanana:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

sorry David, they changed the requirements on sigs (only allow you 5 lines of text, which I'm already over) and I can't add anyone else. Very sad day.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

gotcha, that ****s been bugging me too. couldn't even change my sig at all for a little while

all part of the BBB holocaust. thanks verticalscope.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice to see MikeDC and DaBullz leave. Now they can focus on the new site more.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

More verticalscope bull****. The bank is ****ed up beyond recognition and is taking 'interest fees' away from me when I deposit cash (or whatever they call it now) and demanding that I leave it there for a certain amount of time. Seriously, why? What's the point? I thought the bank was a safe place to stash my cash, get the occasional interest boost, and take it out when I need it? But **** that, they've gone Sovereign Bank on my ***. :upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And if we're wagering, I want to put my money on kukoc4ever...have a feeling on that one.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Whats taken place is really unfortunate, but we can make it. You cant replace two stellar posters, Admins like MikeDc and DaBullz, but just make the best out of the great posters we have left.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Whats taken place is really unfortunate, but we can make it. You cant replace two stellar posters, Admins like MikeDc and DaBullz, but just make the best out of the great posters we have left.


Most of us are running out of reasons to stay Beez. I think Im about the only one who isnt posting at another board as well as visting this one from time to time.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It will be me, I gave my notice a while ago (and haven't fulfilled it yet( for completely unrelated reasons. I just haven't any free time any more.

Havng said that, I just went to my new job just to be sent home due to a lack of work, but still......


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Most of us are running out of reasons to stay Beez. I think Im about the only one who isnt posting at another board as well as visting this one from time to time.


Me neither. This is my lone board.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sham said:


> It will be me, I gave my notice a while ago (and haven't fulfilled it yet( for completely unrelated reasons. I just haven't any free time any more.
> 
> Havng said that, I just went to my new job just to be sent home due to a lack of work, but still......


Well there you have it. =/


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

It appears that MikeDCs farewell thread has been "moved", but the link doesn't work. Nice! I have to register some feeble protest against the way many of the best posters on this board have been treated. I was going to put this in the MikeDC thread, but instead I'll put it here:

"Really? They're going to buy the site and surgically remove the small number of key adult posters who provide the meat of the content? Why buy a community and then eviscerate it? I don't understand. Those very few of you who are left - look out behind you! I can actually feel my loyalty ebbing... it's a surprisingly mellow feeling." 

Between those posters who have been driven away, and those who have taken some form of semi-sabbatical, this joint really seems to be approaching a tipping point, doesn't it? Or are we departing a tipping point? Critical mass is an important concept. I don't really hang out here for the ads, you know? 

Anyway - I definitely will be try to check out the new endeavors of the former bb.net's best and brightest. Go Bulls!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You want the link? I'm your man. =)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> You want the link? I'm your man. =)



If its got the old school posters and isnt just a Bulls board, hit me up.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Seriously, wtf.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> If its got the old school posters and isnt just a Bulls board, hit me up.


I'm seeing these new "add infraction" mod buttons on everyone's posts, but I don't know exactly what they do.

I might use you as a guinea pig. :angel:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I cant tell anyone what to do. All I can do is tell all of you who post here that I totally appreciate the time and effort that you put into this site.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I cant tell anyone what to do. All I can do is tell all of you who post here that I totally appreciate the time and effort that you put into this site.


And be assured I (and i know others) appreciate the work you do as an admin. Unfortunately this place is becoming a little tired thanks to the screw-up artists from you-know-where.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I cant tell anyone what to do. All I can do is tell all of you who post here that I totally appreciate the time and effort that you put into this site.



I will miss you too Beez. Dont worry though, Ill still stop by soon and massage your achilles just the way you like it bro.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Beez, I never wanted to leave here. Guys like you were the reason I posted here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Beez, I never wanted to leave here. Guys like you were the reason I posted here.


Yep, now its just Beez and a couple other guys left. Maybe you and me should petition for Beez to be run off as well, then we can leave with a clean concience.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well I will continue to thank you guys and especially R-star. Ill send your girlfriend home now


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yep, now its just Beez and a couple other guys left. Maybe you and me should petition for Beez to be run off as well, then we can leave with a clean concience.


No kidding. This really sucks. 

This was home for us for 4 years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks. I hope she is ready to clean, I've been drinking by myself for days and cleaning has taken a back seat.

I cant wait to suprise you, Ill rub your achillies in ways she never could.......




Ooooh, Im just so excited now!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

But BEEZ kidnapped her from my place. So she's nice and loose for you now R-Star.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont care about her vagina. I just want my house to be clean and have someone cook me food.

Im about to eat a Turkey Breast and Ham footlong sub on wheat from Subway. That will be 4 feet of the exact same sub I've ate in the last 2 days. 

While beautiful, hillarious, charming and, well a lot of other extreamly awesome things, I need a woman to take care of me.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: what a nice attitude


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Just how I roll.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, a little slow on hearing about this. Can anyone post the MikeDC farewell or a link to it? Why are DaBullz and MikeDC leaving? I get the verticalscope thing and the general drift even back when Tommy B packed up and moved. But what happened now?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mr. T said:


> Sorry, a little slow on hearing about this. Can anyone post the MikeDC farewell or a link to it? Why are DaBullz and MikeDC leaving? I get the verticalscope thing and the general drift even back when Tommy B packed up and moved. But what happened now?


oh man a whoooole lot of e-drama. alot of people here need to invest in some kotex.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Someone fill me in.

What is "the Vertical Scope thing"?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

HINrichPolice said:


> Someone fill me in.
> 
> What is "the Vertical Scope thing"?


Here.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

HINrichPolice said:


> Someone fill me in.
> 
> What is "the Vertical Scope thing"?


Not sure? What's all the fuss? This is just a place to exchange messages about the Bulls right? I guess it means more to some people. I just assume we all have careers and wives and kids to really worry about and post on here for fun. I guess that'll continue and if not just find somewhere else. It's not like we're all 15 year old posting on our local BBS's back 15 years ago or something.

Reminds me of the time MikeDC attempted to censor how I post and what I post. What's the point of a message board that can't embrace everybody's opinion? Some people really take this stuff way too seriously.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> attempted to censor how I post and what I post. What's the point of a message board that can't embrace everybody's opinion? Some people really take this stuff way too seriously.


Yah, censorship and lobbying behind the scenes are pretty ugly acts.

MikeDC never seemed like much of a censorship type, but not embracing the free flowing thoughts of others is ugly, and attempting to lobby and scheme to stop it is even uglier. You are 100% right.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> Not sure? What's all the fuss? This is just a place to exchange messages about the Bulls right? I guess it means more to some people. I just assume we all have careers and wives and kids to really worry about and post on here for fun. I guess that'll continue and if not just find somewhere else. It's not like we're all 15 year old posting on our local BBS's back 15 years ago or something.
> 
> Reminds me of the time MikeDC attempted to censor how I post and what I post. What's the point of a message board that can't embrace everybody's opinion? Some people really take this stuff way too seriously.


I find that odd, considering the board he went to is much more free than this one.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

mynetsforlife said:


> I find that odd, considering the board he went to is much more free than this one.


Can you tell me the name of this much more free board?

Thanks.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

¹²³ said:


> Can you tell me the name of this much more free board?
> 
> Thanks.


realgm.com

:lol: jk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BBF.com has never forced anyone to pay to use the site. I dont understand what is meant by it not being a free board?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

My money is on K4E. Then, Scott.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

HB said:


> BBF.com has never forced anyone to pay to use the site. I dont understand what is meant by it not being a free board?


they were talking about "free" as in "free to say what you want without being axed"


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

nobody has been axed for free speech


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> they were talking about "free" as in "free to say what you want without being axed"


That has never happened.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The next mod to go will be the next one who chooses to leave.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool, so I just won $100, and 250 Bet.us dollars, on that other site.
And by free, I meant where you could really just say whatever you felt.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know what the issues are that are troubling this site, but a lack of free speach isn't one of them. 

You don't really want to patronize a site where anyone can say anything they want to. In short order you would find yourself inundated with posts full of abusive, obscene language and personal attacks on other posters. Many people are tempted to post in this manner, and probably would if they were allowed. You don't want them to have the right to say anything they like, since abusive and offensive posts ruin the reading experience for everyone.

It is also somewhat understandable that posts that blatantly advertise other sites or products are also banned. Let's face it, the pages are full of advertising already. One would rather not have it in the text messages themselves as well. Moreover, the board sponsor has no obligation to promote competitors at it's own expense.

That said, it is weak and *****rdly to edit out the final threads of people who were influential in guiding and administering the board for so long, and to ban former influential members who had the temerity to join other boards from ever participating in conversation here again. The actions make one wonder about the motives of the board sponsor and to question the actions of those who act on their dictates.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

mynetsforlife said:


> Cool, so I just won $100, and 250 Bet.us dollars, on that other site.
> And by free, I meant where you could really just say whatever you felt.


What is this "other site"?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Someone has probably already commented on this.. but it's interesting that as the Bulls seem to be declining as of late, our loyal members seem to be dropping as well... 

Just out of curiosity, how much money do you think it would cost to start up your own powerful server and bring everyone back together? If I won the lottery I'd definitely be down with starting something like that..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Nice gesture, but just keep coming back, it will all work itself out


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Can someone sum up what happened/is going on? Very confused.


----------



## SellyLymon1 (Nov 12, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> In light of the recent events who's the next mod to go? I think it's 50/50 between jnrjr79 and King Joseus


Why do you care? List of things to do/professions in order of value, or lack there of:

123,787 Restaurant manager
123,788 Shopping Mall security guard
123,789 Junior high lunch lady
123,790 Message board moderator
123,791 Carnie


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

SellyLymon1 said:


> Why do you care? List of things to do/professions in order of value, or lack there of:
> 
> 123,787 Restaurant manager
> 123,788 Shopping Mall security guard
> ...


lol ouch. I see MikeDC is back with a new s/n


----------



## SellyLymon1 (Nov 12, 2007)

MikeDC left? Damn, what happened? Was there complete meltdown?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I win.

I was a moderator.........Just noticed, no longer a moderator. 

Not a problem though.

I will continue to post here as I really enjoy everyone here.

Business is business I guess.

But I hope those guys stay in touch.

And oh yeah - BEN WALLACE SUCKS


----------



## SellyLymon1 (Nov 12, 2007)

chifaninca said:


> I win.
> 
> I was a moderator.........Just noticed, no longer a moderator.
> 
> ...


What happened? Why are moderators getting knocked off?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> I win.
> 
> I was a moderator.........Just noticed, no longer a moderator.
> 
> ...


Great post. I particularly like the last part.


----------

